# How many pounds of actual meat do I get per pound of average size snow crab clusters?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How many pounds of actual meat do I get per pound of average size snow crab clusters?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

I would think it would depend on the size of the crab (i.e. the meat to shell ratio would change as each crab gets bigger.)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What's a snow crab cluster? Never heard of such a thing. How big is an "average size?" 

Shel


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Your going to have a substantial amount of purge, i.e. water from the ice
crystals, and some loss of meat with sticking......I would guess your going
to get about 35 % yield after all is said and done.....I cleaned a 20 pound 
case of king crab last week to serve warm with a citrus salad and got about
21/5.5 ounce portions....thats about a 49 % yield, but it was an exceptionally
clean good quality case with little to know ice and not much purge as far as
water goes.......that being said, your yield will be less with snow crab, because of the leg size....thats my best guess.....for percieved value I would
serve in the shell.....I have very picky guests and they look for an easy meal,
so its out of the shell for me.....hope this finds you well.....


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

snow crabs = opilio (sp?) are about 2-2.5 lbs per crab for adult males or somewhere around there. Those are "alive" and fresh.

I am pretty sure that processors soak them in a brine which "plumps" the meat and adds to weight. Don't know what the cluster weight would be on the 2-2.5lb whole crab though.

I would think 30-35% yield would be a good guestimate.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

The cluster refers to the "group" of legs that remains after the crab is broken down during processing. The picture below illustrates the whole crab versus the cluster










Wow Stephen!!!!!! 49% That's incredible. Best yield I ever got was 43%:look:


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

My guess is that the case was heavy....marked 20 pounds, but,
definitely heavy. Most of the time I am lucky to get 40%, and thats
breaking them down and getting alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll! the meat. A crab
couldn't find any when we're done with them. Old School, still think I've
got to know you from somewhere in Atlanta.......Take it easy.....


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Get your $ out of the glazed crab by saving the purge,shells, and rolling it into a bisque/sauce, etc.......... Get your $ out of it. You are most likely going to get a better deal buying cleaned crab..........


----------

